# What is the best stance angle for strait jumps?



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I am a beginner doing jumps. My stance angle is a duck, 15/-15 but I find it 
hard on my knees during landings, and when I look forward the board has a 
tendency to rotate a bit on my strait jumps.

I think I will try 15/15 (both forward) or 15/0 (rear is strait) on my next trip, 
it feel better on my knees. Also I would like to be able to face a bit forward to 
have a better view on my landing without rotating my board.

Any expert feedback on how the stance angle effect my strait jump will be greatly appreciated.

Alec


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

IMO it isn't the stance on your board giving you problems but what your upper body is doing.

regard other threads on the subject, epscially those contributed to by mr snowolf. he has a good way with (AASI endorsed) words  to explain procisely what you need to do (and not do)

having said that tho, i have the ducked 15s and it is the best set up i have ever used. but for you, you might prefer something else. 

really if you are happy thrashing the slopes with those angles, then i see no reason for why flying and landing like that should be any different to your knees. it is afterall, all riding.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

15/15 would be weird I think. Try 15/-6, it should be much less tweaky on the knee.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

I tried a couple of times doing jumps with forwards stance, but this was not really succesfull...
My stance is now 18/-16 and I have a feeling a duck stance does give you more grip. 
With a forward stance I would think there is more chance to slipp away when you land


----------

